# My Halloween Website



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I got a bored and decided to create a website for my haunt which I have finally officially named the Spooky Hollow Cemetery Yard Haunt. I hope that maybe it will draw in more TOT's. Please check out my site and let me know what you think. Please remember I'm still working on it.

https://sites.google.com/site/spookyhollowcemetery/


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks good. Reread the third paragraph of the start page, though


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll check it out tonight, thanks for sharing


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks good Spooky. Why not add a counter to see how many hits you have!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I love it. Great Job! A counter is a great Idea. I bet you will be surprised at the number.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe some more pics also! Good idea! Hope it works.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

It's looking good. You will have to proof read your first page for errors. You may want to resize your photos, so that they are smaller images when viewing. Not too bad for a work in progress.


----------

